# Tank backgrounds?



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Any pictures of your alls? I'm really having a hard time finding some that I like or would look good with ps? Also, how do you put them on? I heard vaseline works good. I dont want to paint my tank. Any pics/help would be great.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Try some limo tint! or try some of that vinyl sticker but get the big roll







i personally painted mine and love it.


----------



## cpeck (Feb 1, 2007)

you should put a picture of a hot babe on the background. That way its good for you and them!!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

platinum1683 said:


> Any pictures of your alls? I'm really having a hard time finding some that I like or would look good with ps? Also, how do you put them on? *I heard vaseline works good*. I dont want to paint my tank. Any pics/help would be great.


from my knowledge it does work great, and it enhances the color on it too, smear some all over the back of your tank, put the background on, and like squeegie out the excess and voila...id show you mine but i got a plywood tank, and the whole inside is light blue


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I tried the vaseline thing recently and it came out like crap! Streaks, lines and bubbles, I worked on it for about an hour and a half. I finally ended up scraping the vaseline off with a razor blade, windexing the hell out of it 3 times and saying screw it and painted the back black.


----------



## IVIorgan2 (Jul 19, 2006)

I really like the look of tanks that have this type of background







sniped it from bigals. The next tank that I do I'm going to use this. Also there is a do it yourself on pfury for this type of background.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dangerous Waters said:


> you should put a picture of a hot babe on the background. That way its good for you and them!!


Uhhh.....noo.....thats extremly gay....maybe for you...but most people here want tanks to look natural....not a back groud to beat off to while looking at thier fish.....very dumb comment

Anyways....just get a background from the LFS...black background is my fav.

and don't use the vasaline....give it to danger waters so he can look at his hot babe background.


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> you should put a picture of a hot babe on the background. That way its good for you and them!!


Uhhh.....noo.....thats extremly gay....maybe for you...but most people here want tanks to look natural....not a back groud to beat off to while looking at thier fish.....very dumb comment

Anyways....just get a background from the LFS...black background is my fav.

and don't use the vasaline....give it to danger waters so he can look at his hot babe background.
[/quote]
the black looks great i was not sure about it at first but it does


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> you should put a picture of a hot babe on the background. That way its good for you and them!!


Uhhh.....noo.....thats extremly gay....maybe for you...but most people here want tanks to look natural....not a back groud to beat off to while looking at thier fish.....very dumb comment

Anyways....just get a background from the LFS...black background is my fav.

and don't use the vasaline....give it to danger waters so he can look at his hot babe background.
[/quote]







..LOL!!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I need a background soon too.

I used to use wrapping paper. If you can get it even and tight, it will look good. And its cheap, and any color you want. For a while I even had it on backwards so the background was white, but got sick of it quick.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> and don't use the vasaline....give it to danger waters so he can look at his hot babe background.


























I agree with Leasure, go to your LFS and get a plain black one, or any design you like. From there you can cut it to fit the back of your tank. If you have any HOB's, they will hold the top of the background against the tank, then all you have to do is neatly tape the sides down. Personally, I would not get vasoline near my tank. Besides, if you decide to remove it think about the pain in the ass that it would be to get all the vasoline off the back of the tank. IMO - Not a good idea.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Black is my fav back ground also....My current tank has 3 large pieces of real slate siliconed to it....


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice







! Very creative zippa!


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> you should put a picture of a hot babe on the background. That way its good for you and them!!


Uhhh.....noo.....thats extremly gay....maybe for you...but most people here want tanks to look natural....not a back groud to beat off to while looking at thier fish.....very dumb comment

Anyways....just get a background from the LFS...black background is my fav.

and don't use the vasaline....give it to danger waters so he can look at his hot babe background.
[/quote]
nice!!..... you sur shut him up(danger waters)







id high five u but u live all the way in the us :nod:


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> you should put a picture of a hot babe on the background. That way its good for you and them!!


Uhhh.....noo.....thats extremly gay....maybe for you...but most people here want tanks to look natural....not a back groud to beat off to while looking at thier fish.....very dumb comment

Anyways....just get a background from the LFS...black background is my fav.

and don't use the vasaline....give it to danger waters so he can look at his hot babe background.
[/quote]

AHAHAH it was just a comment dont rip on the guy like that LMFAOOOOO


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Zippa, love the tank set-up. The slate attached to the background looks sweet.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

go to your lfs and get a plain black bg...there no hastle


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Ive used black bristol board with a little scotch tape.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

paint it.


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

i placed the background on my tank the ghetto way .... strong clear packing tape. i alligned the background, taped 1 side when it was even, went to other side and pulled until there was no slack. i kept switching sides making sure i kept pulling tighter. you also have to trim about an inch off the bottom with a razor blade. i know that this is a tacky way of putting it on but it was fast, no mess, and it looks very good. just make sure you clean the glass first. my backgroungd is a cave and rocks theme. my ps at first kept slamming into the glass trying to get into that darn cave. lol


----------



## cpeck (Feb 1, 2007)

Ill admit, i was going for laughs but it is pretty dumb. I have a solid dark blue background with the clear tape holding it on.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

what i did was get a piece of black paper and cut it to the size i wanted then got it laminated.
thats how i made my background.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i have the cheapo LFS backround on my 55. i was too anxious to set it up and get my elong out of the 29 so i set it up with no backround. it was my only option aside from emptying the whole tank...

before-









after-


















first pics at night second is in day, so dont mind the glare.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

ZIPPA.........dude i just stole your pic of your tank, and now its my background for my computer
at work.........love the idea bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

assclown said:


> ZIPPA.........dude i just stole your pic of your tank, and now its my background for my computer
> at work.........love the idea bro!!!!!!!!


 lol...Glad you like it..


----------

